# How to move up in the world of archery



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

If you haven't already, join the NFAA. Also join the FAA. Do a search for the FAA or Florida Archery assoc. Once you get to the website you can look at the schedule for state tourneys.


----------



## 2finger (Feb 7, 2011)

Be the best


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Move in with Frank Gandy. Get him to adopt you if possible. :teeth:

Seriously, find a mentor who knows his stuff. Shooting by yourself or with others of equal knowledge is the slowest way.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

from the looks of your setup, you shoot 3-d. the I.B.O. or A.S.A. is where you wanna go. Nfaa is mostly spots. asa seems bigger down south, go to thier website, find a shoot to go to, read the rules for your class, show up, pay your $, shoot with the big boys.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

mastermind1769 said:


> from the looks of your setup, you shoot 3-d. the I.B.O. or A.S.A. is where you wanna go. Nfaa is mostly spots. asa seems bigger down south, go to thier website, find a shoot to go to, read the rules for your class, show up, pay your $, shoot with the big boys.


Standing around them, and picking up tips by listening well will improve your skills.Implement what you hear and pick out the things that would work well for you.Not all the things are going to be geared for you, but Im sure that somebody will spill a secret or two if your listening for them. Don Ward


----------



## Utah1 (Jul 11, 2008)

My wife and me talked to a lot of Pro's in Vegas this year about the same thing. The best thing they could tell us is "just do it". You have to shoot against people that are better then you and can challenge you in order to get better.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I appreciate all the words of wisdom, my first shoot tis year was with several I did not know but their equiptment and talk told me they were decent, the first half I stepped up and out shot them which was great for confidence, they caused me to shoot to my potential. Then ole Murphy walked right in and caused me to loose the only release I brought. I was helping a kid find his arrow and I dropped my release.The guy's let me borrow one but it was almost an inch shorter and I was off the rest of the time. However i shoot very well and learned a few things. thank ya'll


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats, Tenpin! You learned a valuable lesson your first time out (always bring a back up). You learned that early, so from now on, you'll be the best prepared archer in the field. Felt good out shooting them, huh? Shows you you've got the stuff! Keep it up - and just keep showing up. And practice your :booty: off!!


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea, Utah not to blow my own horn but after hunting season I changed everything over for 3d and on a friday @ 4:00 I built a dozen and only shot 12 in the back yard and saturday went and shot very well, I hope to bust some nocks with everything dialed in. Then again the learning curve of full back tension has set me back but nothing I cant fix.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Shoot alot, and shoot everything you can possibly attend. The other thing is place, better yet win.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Win ibo,asa,nfaa shoots, that's about the only way.


----------



## wstaylor (Oct 6, 2009)

Also,

Keep a small notebook to jot down tips, ideas, scores (and other metric information), and so forth.


----------

